# Few Shrimp Questions



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently converted my tank to a shrimp only tank so I had a few questions, I currently have black sand in the tank and I am looking to switch to either the ADA or the fluval substrate. 

Would I be able to put it over the sand or would I need to tear the tank down?

Also, I noticed since I've taken the guppies out of my tank, my RCS/TFR have been molting like crazy! I find molts every morning or so, however I noticed a few of them have a little strip/split in their carapace behind their head. Is this normal? I'll try to get a picture up.

Thanks!
-Lou


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i would tank the sand out
but thats just me

the molts are normal because the slit is where the shrimp comes out of


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm i think i've heard about ammonia buildup :S i THINK.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I would say remove the sand b4 adding soil, the fluval stuff does say not to mix with gravel ...u dont need to tear down the tank really, just carefully scoop out ur tank water intO a bucket with your shrimps/plants/decor till the water line is down to your sand, then scoop out the sand/dirt and remaining water...that way u keep the dirt in your sand till u move it- Dont rinse the tank with tap water- if u need to swish some around to gather any remaining sand just use some of the used tank water... Then put in ur soil that has been rinsed slightly and put a bowl or plate in the tank and pour the bucket of old tank water back in... And top off with treated water ... 
Have you tested your current water? 
Some of my cherries get that tiny split in the carapace from time to time, people said thats where the molt starts- never caused any problems with them...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually just siphon the sand out with a hose. You won't scratch the glass that way.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I would take off the sand - 

but why would you want to keep the RCS in ada ?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Louman said:


> ......
> I noticed a few of them have a little strip/split in their carapace behind their head. Is this normal? I'll try to get a picture up.


That's might be a saddle. Look here: http://planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction/yellow_shrimp_female_saddle.jpg
It's where eggs have been developed.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would take out the sand with the hose, which is probably easier and less dirt, and that way you will catch any remaining shrimps when the sand settles in a bucket...try to use a clear bucket then its easier to see them! 

Then what I do is I have my newly rinsed off Fluval stratum soil ready to go in the tank, and I net some and then gently lay it on the bottom without creating too much turbulence, that way it doesn't cloud the water all that much. I do this in little sections all over the tank, then gently level the soil out till its all covered. Whatever cloudiness happens will be cleared out with the HOB in about 1 hour.

The shrimps do tend to get those cracks behind the head, and I believe its getting them ready to molt. I have lots of my PFRs with cracks and they are just fine.


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

awesome, thanks everyone! I just found my first batch of RCS babies!!


----------

